# Server Drafts Location



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

I accidentally changed the location that was originally in the box for Server drafts location in Excel > File > Options > Save. What was the original folder? Also, which is originally checked under "save checked-ou files to": The server drafts location on this computer or The Office Document Cache?

Thanks. I just don't want to have things screwed up for future use!

Lisa


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Office Document Cache* is the default saved to this location
*C:\Users\[username]\documents\SharePoint Drafts\*
or any location you want.


----------

